# spring is in the air



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

And i'm working in the yard:work:


----------



## Tree (Feb 19, 2005)

Thank God, I don't have a back yard like that, too much to take care of and less time to fish. Well, I'm not married either that could have something to do with it as well. Mark, the flowers are ok but I like your cooking area much more.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Profish...

any roses or just azaleas?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

We cut roses back on valentines day but in a few weeks it will look like a butterfly sneezed back here.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*Any ideas????*

I have alot of work on my hands, can anyone suggest some plants?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

one of each...lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

concrete ?????


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Big swimming pool !


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Pod said:


> Big swimming pool !


swimming pool with tiki bar and covered jacuzi and palm trees. And definantly a kegarator filled with ice cold budlight.


----------

